# Sugar-size sand and Mbuna, a Problem?



## teacherdavid (May 26, 2013)

Hey all,

My tank is still cycling and I'm considering different species to stock it with. My substrate is oolite sugar-sized sand (carib sea+natures ocean) and to my understanding this fine sand can cause filter impeller problems when stirred up by fish behavior. Is this a valid concern w/most mbuna? I understand that many cichlids have substrate-moving behavior, but with this sand in particular I would like to choose species that are _less prone_ to disturb their substrate. 
*Are there any species on the following that you would recommend I choose or avoid for my setup in regards to this potential sand-dust-cloud-nightmare? * 
Have I over-thought this whole thing? Maybe it won't be a problem at all? Looking for opinions here guys/gals! 
Experience with the first few species warrants bonus points!!!

Pseudotropheus sp. ''Elongatus Spot'' Hai Reef ''Jewel Spot''
Metriaclima Sp. Elongatus Chailosi Chitande
Pseudotropheus flavus Chinyankwazi
Pseudotropheus socolofi
Pseudotropheus saulosi
Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano (Melanochromis)
Labidochromis caeruleus Electric Yellow
Labidochromis caeruleus Nkhata Bay ''White Lab''


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Dangit, I can't claim any bonus points this time....

I am also contemplating my stock list, so interested to hear responses from the forum on your choices. P Saulosi is my #1 choice for myself, and I see it on your list. I've read repeatedly on the forum not to mix those with yellow labs as the female Saulosi look similar--crossbreeding dangers plus too much yellow in the tank.

I had also determined from reading on the forum that P Socolifi was compatable with Saulosi, so that is also on my list. As well as maingano being compatible with Saulosi.

I'm not familiar with the others.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Just keep the intakes at about 6in off of the sand or put sponges over the intakes.

Can't really recommend species without knowing tank size.


----------



## teacherdavid (May 26, 2013)

Austinite google those first three species you should find the same "rare fish" vendor I did, they're really great looking fish, out of the ordinary and not too $$$$ either



GoofBoy said:


> Just keep the intakes at about 6in off of the sand or put sponges over the intakes.


I've already got sponge prefilters - so I should be good?!?* Sweet!!!!!!*

GoofBoy Thanks for tryin' to help out but I'm *specifically looking for substrate-disturbing behavior, well, the lack thereof really*. 


GoofBoy said:


> Can't really recommend species without knowing tank size.


Tank is a 55, not worried about compatibility as will not be stocking this entire list; these species/variants have only made the shortlist. I will likely end up with one to four different species from this list of eight.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

As far as I can tell, most mbuna disturb the substrate to some extent. My yellow labs don't seem to do as much digging as some of the other species, but that's as much information as I can give you.

sponge prefilters and keeping the intake 6 inches off the substrate, as Goofboy said, should solve it - I'd stock the tank without regard for substrate-disturbing behavior.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

teacherdavid said:


> Austinite google those first three species you should find the same "rare fish" vendor I did, they're really great looking fish, out of the ordinary and not too $$$$ either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never recommend fish unless I know the tank size. You might have responded with 29 gallons (or smaller), it has happened more than once.

That said, I would be very hesitant with the Jewel spot in a 55 due to aggression.

I have found excessively digging to be more individually based. Pretty much all mbuna go through the sand and will clear out a cave but I have never had extreme issues with them.

As an aside, I did have a single male Frontosa in a tank by himself at one point that would pile all of the sand in one corner, so bare glass over 80% of the tank and a pile 90% of the height of the tank in one corner. Each morning I would flatten it out, it would sit undisturbed all day, and every night you could hear him spitting the sand against the glass - all...night...long.

That was extreme digging :lol:.


----------



## teacherdavid (May 26, 2013)

I understand. When I look through the tanks gallery I sometimes :lol: a little when I see a 20 or 29 with a stocking list that just isn't appropriate.

I double checked the species profile library and found something strange:
Ps. elongatus is described as being "highly aggressive" while Ps. elongatus "Ruarwe" jewel spot is said to be "mildly aggressive"--the same as other fish on my list. Now I'm second guessing all of the profiles! :?



GoofBoy said:


> As an aside, I did have a single male Frontosa in a tank by himself at one point that would pile all of the sand in one corner, so bare glass over 80% of the tank and a pile 90% of the height of the tank in one corner. Each morning I would flatten it out, it would sit undisturbed all day, and every night you could hear him spitting the sand against the glass - all...night...long.
> 
> That was extreme digging :lol:.


  :lol: silly lil bugger!!! That would've driven me crazy!!
Hopefully the animals I get are not fond of creating sand storms... wish me and my impellers luck!
I probably would have siliconed-down a layer of sand/gravel into a new tank just to see what he'd do with it!!!!


----------

